# Any Kenpo Schools near Memphis, TN



## PetBuddha (Jan 15, 2004)

Are there any Kenpo Schools near the Memphis area. I am presently taking the Larry Tatum Home study Course. I have been in martial arts from about 10 yrs. Mostly in a Northern Praying mantis System. I moved to memphis and the only schools here are TKD or karate schools that students don't do any sparing contact. I ordered the dvd's because I already have a lot of knowledge about techniques and movement and have fought a lot in my life. I just would like to find a school near were I live to come too.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

A friend of mine saw your post and asked me to post this address.

Its from the Kenponet forum.  They do a great job of listing schools accross the country.

http://dojodir.tripod.com/tennessee.html

Hope this helps.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## PetBuddha (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks, I will look at the schools on the site.


----------



## harold (Jan 15, 2008)

PetBuddha said:


> Are there any Kenpo Schools near the Memphis area. I am presently taking the Larry Tatum Home study Course. I have been in martial arts from about 10 yrs. Mostly in a Northern Praying mantis System. I moved to memphis and the only schools here are TKD or karate schools that students don't do any sparing contact. I ordered the dvd's because I already have a lot of knowledge about techniques and movement and have fought a lot in my life. I just would like to find a school near were I live to come too.


 
Currently, there are 2 Kenpo schools in Memphis. I  train at both of them.The first one is Memphis Martial Arts www.memphismartialarts.com and the second is Denbow's Martial Arts www.denbowsmartialarts.com


----------

